# White Silk Thread like strands on Bolbitis Heudelotii



## Bedfordshire (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone 

I have recently bought a 180L aquarium.

(1) I set it up tank & treated water with NutraFin Aqua Plus & planted throughly washed plants (all from same supplier) 4 days ago.
(2) Added Easy-Life Pro Fito 2.5ml per day & Easy-Life Easycarbo 5ml per day.
(3) I have not done any water changes yet.
(4) I have a bottle of Tetra Safe Start, but have not used it yet as I have not got any fish yet.
(5) 1 water test so far shows PH = 7.5, NH3 = 0, NO3 = 10, NO2 = 0.1
(6) I found Silk Thread like strands on Bolbitis Heudelotii this morning and the leaves have gone progressively brown & pale from original green. No other plants are affected with this growth, however some of the Java Ferns seem to have brown/black patches on leaves.

Any ideas?


----------

